

InputEx: JSON form builder - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/inputex-json-form-builder

======
bdfh42
Someone posted a link to the main site a few days ago but the item slipped
past everyone - hence this ajaxian.com link. Way too interesting an idea to
not give it another chance.

